# ALMOST Didn't Buy a Shotgun Today...



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I filled out the standard background check form at a pawn shop today. The merchant called it in, along with another purchaser's at the same time. He got immediate approval for the other guy, but was told my application was being "reviewed". Say what?!
While we waited over fifteen minutes for the call back, the broker told me that it's all routine; that he's had 'routine' approvals take over 24 hours before a call-back. I got the distinct impression that this guy was as surprised as I was, but he was just trying to put me at ease.
Has anyone else ever had this to happen? Should I be concerned? Am I on a "Look closely at this one" list because I post here too often?
OK, I tore one of those tags off a mattress back in 1979, but no one was watching. Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah I posted somewhere else about that. I always have to have mine reviewed. Not sure of your situation but I was told unofficially and in confirmed byt me that it is because when I was in the service I had a few FBI investigations dne to get and later raise my security clearance then more checks when I went into law enforcement and such and that is why I hve to go for reveiw because my records show I have been investigated by FBI. It is frustrating recently it tok 3and a half days for them to catch up and finally get my approval for the 
Christmas Glock.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone else with the same name can slow things down also.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

If accurate, it's a partial explanation: I've been in both military & civilian law enforcement.
Problem: I've been been buying guns since way before the backgrounds were even required, and never ran across this. It's unnerving to think there's even a tiny bead drawn on me. I'm so average......


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Personally I think they should have no more than an hour to respond and then the sale proceeds with or without their approval. I see the whole wait till we get around to it thing as a major infringement of my 2a rights.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone should keep in mind, an "under review" can happen simply because someone in the call center on the other end of the line had to take a massive dump. It's that simple. Really, ANYTHING can cause it.

OP, they're not picking on you specifically. A friend of mine tried to pick up a 1911 just a couple days ago and got the "under review" deal. I KNOW for a fact that he's got a good background. I was with him when he's bought other guns.

It also seems to happen more commonly when a shop calls in multiple checks at the same time, which was also the scenario with my friend.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I always have to wait for a callback. I assumed they got hold of my kindle reading list and have a government stooge on this site


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Our local FFL dealer told us at our Fish & Game club meeting on Friday that since last Monday (12/17/2012) the background check offices all across the country have been told to slow things down. This is one of Uncle Sam's tactics to retard gun sales.

Luckily I have never had to have any kind of paperwork on any of my firearms. I wouldn't think of it.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I will assume you got the approval. I know I heard the guy telling the clerk on mine, sorry this will take a couple mins we are so busy and the computer is slow.
At times I get so mad about having to get "approval" but with as crazy as some people are I dont mind ...no I am not talking about us but the real true to life crazy people.

So tell us what did you get ........


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a 12 gauge pump. I DID notice that there were almost no so-called "assault" weapons left, or even the Mosins & such that he used to have.
To all that've responded- THANKS! I've never had this to happen, but I'm really more comfortable now, knowing I'm not nearly alone......


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

My father always has to wait an extra amount of time because he's the 3rd in our family with his name. My brother, the degenerate, is the 4th and that always holds my dad's approval up.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

This article says of course gun shops are selling out. It also mentioned it was reported that there were some many background checks being done the system crashed....so they say...

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...n-are-selling-out-lines-out-the-door_12222012


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Someone else with the same name can slow things down also.


X2
My name is less common than most so I always pop back instantly without flaw, but from what my old shop told me a Joe Smith can take longer even with your SSN?


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine have always come back quickly . I assumed its because I have a really unique name , no one else has it , there's only one of me , I think that could be a huge disadvantage because if anyone were ever looking for me , I'd be really easy to find .


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Friknnewguy said:


> Mine have always come back quickly . I assumed its because I have a really unique name , no one else has it , there's only one of me , I think that could be a huge disadvantage because if anyone were ever looking for me , I'd be really easy to find .


But if any of your great-grandchildren become genealogists, they'll be really glad.


----------

